# Help with Onstar OBDII



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

It’s just physically inserted? Or hardwired. Whole thing sounds sketchy. If it’s just plugged in, well unplug it I guess. Never heard of that before


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's not plugged in to the port. Probably wired in the computers themselves.

Plug that baby in and clear the codes.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> It's not plugged in to the port. Probably wired in the computers themselves.
> 
> Plug that baby in and clear the codes.


2017+ have a serial data gateway separating the infotainment and onstar bus.

2020+ (ish) have a serial data gateway blocking everything. The OBD2 port isn’t even connected to any of the modules besides the SDGM


----------



## daimashu (10 mo ago)

we have confirmed it was just a lazy tech . . . the plug thats in the port is for the dash cluster(mileage, digital speedo, fuel economy and so on) and the tech that set it up was just lazy about it and plugged it in rather than wiring it into the OBDII system lol . . . we popped it off, got the actual codes (onstar insisted on p1101, p0101, and p0299 . . . the problem was the turbo inlet hose had been pushed into the belt and chewed up >.>) but we found the problem, i temp fixed it with some gorilla tape and thermal tape, and were awaiting the replacement . . . codes cleared and havent come back, despite the (as his dad put it) ******* rig i did as a temp fix lol.

ps - the stupid "pressurized" turbo inlet works just fine, cuz the 2018 cruze turbo only pushes up to 15psi under high RPM, which is about half what gorilla tape can handle consistently, and theres 3 layers topped with 2 layers of thermal tape, so my repair is arguably better than the replacement part thats coming in lol, however, ty all for the help


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

daimashu said:


> we have confirmed it was just a lazy tech . . . the plug thats in the port is for the dash cluster(mileage, digital speedo, fuel economy and so on) and the tech that set it up was just lazy about it and plugged it in rather than wiring it into the OBDII system lol . . . we popped it off, got the actual codes (onstar insisted on p1101, p0101, and p0299 . . . the problem was the turbo inlet hose had been pushed into the belt and chewed up >.>) but we found the problem, i temp fixed it with some gorilla tape and thermal tape, and were awaiting the replacement . . . codes cleared and havent come back, despite the (as his dad put it) ***** rig i did as a temp fix lol.
> 
> ps - the stupid "pressurized" turbo inlet works just fine, cuz the 2018 cruze turbo only pushes up to 15psi under high RPM, which is about half what gorilla tape can handle consistently, and theres 3 layers topped with 2 layers of thermal tape, so my repair is arguably better than the replacement part thats coming in lol, however, ty all for the help


I have no idea what you are talking about or how it deals with OnStar. Those modules are supposed to be blocked. You can bypass it, but idk why you would want to do that.

But I’m glad you figured it out.


----------

